

Xbox One: Details on Connectivity, Licensing and Privacy Features - sergiotapia
http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/main

======
sergiotapia
Bullet points:

* "Because every Xbox One owner has a broadband connection." _I don't know who cleared this line, but that's silly_

* You can play any one of your games from any Xbox One w/o a disc.

* Digital downloads are available the day of release.

* You have to connect at least once every 24 hours or you can no longer play games (or one hour if you are logged in somewhere else).

* It appears families have linked accounts tied to a home Xbox One that up to ten people can access, giving them the ability to use any of your games anywhere they sign in. _I have no idea how they are going to deal with abuse of this feature, or really how it'll work in practice._

* Publishers have the say as to whether you can trade-in games. Trade-in retailers have to be part of the approved system. Microsoft charges no fees.

* You can give games to friends if they have been on your friends list for 30 days. Games can only be given once. _Not clear if giving once means that the recipient cannot then send it on, or just if you can only give one person a copy of it._

* There are no rentals or loans right now, but Microsoft is looking into potentially adding the feature.

* The Kinect can be turned off at will, when the power is off it is only listening for the "Xbox On" command, and you can make it so that it never listens for that. Some games do require it to be on.

